# Spray on/Rinse off



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a product I can spray on and rinse off without having to wipe the surface down? It's actually to be used for wheels - wife's car has multi-spokes which can take an age to protect after cleaning. Looking for something that will give a bit of protection, reasonable priced if possible.

Currently the maintenance wash takes an absolute age!

Any recommendations?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

there are a few things you could choose from off top of my head two i can think of are CarPro Hydro2 or Gyeon Wetcoat. There are probably others, make sure to avoid in direct sunlight and dont let them dry on the surface. Can be power washed immediately rather than the ten seconds shown in this video.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Another vote for CarPro Hydro2 here.

It's so easy it feels like cheating!

Only downside is cost. It's not the cheapest product per use. However, I probably massively over-apply it.

It'll be easier to not do that on the wheels though, I'd guess.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Carpro hydro2 dilutes 1-3
Gyeon wetcoat essence dilutes from 1-5 to 1-15


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Cheers guys, that vid of Hydro2 is amazing! 

Might give that a go.


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

I have used bouncers bead juice. Been on 5 weeks now and still beads like it was applied yesterday


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Alien Magc has a product called Aqua, also worth a try, i used on my wife's car and the water repellent was instant.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Placed an order for Carpro Hydro2 Lite today. 

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Just wanna pop in and say, make sure hydro2 offers UV protection. I think many of the sprays-on ones don’t. So might be worth putting a coat of something on (with uv blocking) and extend the life of it with these great spray on sealants.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bouncers bead juice is great and infinity wax express sealant does a good job too


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

Infinity wax express sealent, extremely economical 500ml dilutes to 5 litres


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

was interested/surprised at that car pro video. Then I saw the prices :doublesho

Ended up going for a ltr of lite version as it looks great for a winter clean/ wash down


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been browsing these products recently but haven't quite pulled the trigger.

Tempted by CarPro and Infinity (although their web page doesn't mention dilution) which folks are talking about but also Sonax Spray and Seal and Sam's ceramic boost, there's a couple of mentions in other threads but they don't seem to be widely used yet, any real world experiences of the latter two?


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I have used sams ceramic spray. It actually quite an impressive product . Really good beading and super easy to use. I think I paid a tenner for it so good value too. I’m not sure how many cars you will get out of a bottle 3/4 maybe . It lasted 2 months thus far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

I've used bead juice and it does what it says but I tend to use it like a qd as it's more economical. EZ car care has their Deflector Shield on sale at the moment which is similar product and is dilutable in a lance.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Andy1972 said:


> was interested/surprised at that car pro video. Then I saw the prices :doublesho
> 
> Ended up going for a ltr of lite version as it looks great for a winter clean/ wash down


Snap.

I'm a big fan of Sonax products and wanted to try Spray & Seal but the Carpro is a little bit better value.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

CarPro 1 litre concentrate - £74.99 
Instructions are dilute 1:3 so makes 4l of final product

But 4l of the ready to use is £52.99?

Is the rtu diluted differently does anyone know?


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

I think car pro now say 7:1 dilution on hydro 2.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Bouncers Bead juice for me too 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

country boy said:


> I think car pro now say 7:1 dilution on hydro 2.


That would make more sense. Their own website says 1:3 but I saw Slim's pics show a label saying 1:6, even though that web page text still says 1:3

Would be nice to have accurate descriptions/instructions


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

Worth looking at item 3 in this video then


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bouncers Bead Juice very easy to use and is surprisingly durable.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

cipriani said:


> Worth looking at item 3 in this video then


How would you dilute/apply Express Sealant if not using a foam lance please?


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> How would you dilute/apply Express Sealant if not using a foam lance please?


A pump sprayer works really well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

